# Passage à iOS 6.1



## mayhem (3 Février 2013)

Salut,

J'ai tout récemment mis à jour mon iPad (3) en passant de la 5.1.1 à la version 6.1 (via iTunes)

Suis-je la seule à avoir des problèmes d'autonomie ET de wifi ?
Mon iPad a perdu quasiment 5% en une nuit là où sous iOS 5.1.1, je ne perdais RIEN en autonomie (en ayant le wifi activé en plus!). Et en utilisation, c'est pire! Je perds quasiment 1% toutes les 5 minutes sur Youtube là où avant je perdais 1% toutes les 10 minutes environ.

J'ai aussi un autre problème... au niveau du wifi cette fois, quand mon iPad est en veille, il coupe automatiquement le wifi ainsi à chaque fois que je le déverrouille, je dois attendre 10 secondes pour qu'il se reconnecte automatiquement sur ma livebox... Je n'avais jamais ce problème avant.
Que dois-je faire ... ? sachant qu'il est impossible de downgrader vers la 5.1.1

Merci


----------

